# Hello from BC



## Bert the Weldor (Sep 13, 2017)

Just discovered this site whilst searching for 2x72 motor and VFD suppliers in Canada. I'm a weldor/artist/sculptor (what ever that means ;p ) Been banging away at it for 18 years ish. Have my own shop here on Van Isl. Spent years doing production work of cd and wine racks as well as jig/fixture making, which I almost love more than anything else. I mostly do Kelp sculptures now, both ready made for galleries and custom built for clients around the world. I also do various other things; Robots, furniture, racks, gates, brackets and garden stuff. That's about it. Hope I can get help and be of help to others.
Thanks
Bert


----------



## CalgaryPT (Sep 13, 2017)

Welcome Bert.  You're living in my dream location. I'm more on the artistic and fabrication side out here in Calgary and sometimes feel a tad out of place with all the talented machinists here.  More recently I am building patent prototypes, which lets me say crazy things like, "I could show you my work...but then I'd have to kill you." LOL. 

Lots of good people in this site willing to share.

Thanks for joining. Love to see pics of your work.


----------



## Alexander (Sep 13, 2017)

Bert do you have a social media page where you take pictures of your work like Instagram , Facebook or pintrest?


----------



## PeterT (Sep 15, 2017)

Or even upload a few teaser pics here to some of us more FaceTwit challenged types


----------



## Bofobo (Sep 16, 2017)

I also am twit illiterate


----------



## CalgaryPT (Sep 16, 2017)

Darn it's like a confessional here on this thread. 

I'm guilty as well. I know nada about social media.


----------



## Bert the Weldor (Sep 18, 2017)

Ha ha ha. I tend to have that "bar tender" affect on people.  I'm not much for facebook and the rest. Website is wingnutdesigns.com or google metal kelp, or kelp sculpture. I'm pretty findable. Site needs up dating. I'm bad at taking shots of everything. Site has pic's of old style kelp. Need to get my butt in gear and get photo's of the new stuff. Had rockets and robots go through that never got shot, which is a shame.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Sep 18, 2017)

I have a CCTV cam inside my shop/garage. Amazing how many times it captures pics I forgot to take or showed me where I misplaced a tool I can't find after using it.


----------



## Jwest7788 (Sep 20, 2017)

Welcome Bert.

Was looking at your sculptures. Ever considered leaving your kelp sculptures in the ocean for a period? Maybe adding the fish on later?
--> If nothing else it would make a hell of a portfolio picture if taken under water.

Great work!

JW





Bofobo said:


> I also am twit illiterate


twiterate? illitter?


----------



## Chris Cramer (Sep 28, 2017)

Welcome Bert, glad to see someone of more similar interests to myself. I'd say I am also more into fabrication than construction, and the work I do in my own time is much more on the side of art such as sculpting and modeling as well. I am  guessing most of your projects are done with tig welding? Tig welding I find is the most favorable to metal art as it is the most flexible process.


----------

